# ***Suns Deal #7 pick to BULLS***



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*The Phoenix Suns have traded the No. 7 pick in Thursday's draft to the Chicago Bulls, ESPN.com Insider has learned. In the process, the Suns may be out of the running for Tracy McGrady.

The trade, which won't be announced until Thursday, will give the Suns one of the Bulls' second-round picks (No. 31), a future first-rounder and an undisclosed sum of cash in return for the pick.

The move is no surprise on one front -- the Bulls have been looking for a second lottery pick. They have had an infatuation with Oregon's Luke Jackson for some time and sources believe Chicago likely will select Jackson with the No. 7 pick.*






http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2004/columns/story?id=1827142


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

OMG, this draft is awesome! When have we seen so much wheeling and dealing before?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

EXCELLANT............. NICE JOB PAXSON


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

wow amazing. We either stepped up our offer for Pierce or we are attempting to land Gordon and either Iggy/Childress/Jackson. Pax is going for broke I'll give him that.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

HOLY SHIZNITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow...

Way to go Mr. Paxson


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Please don't take Luke guys


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> *The Phoenix Suns have traded the No. 7 pick in Thursday's draft to the Chicago Bulls, ESPN.com Insider has learned. In the process, the Suns may be out of the running for Tracy McGrady.
> 
> The trade, which won't be announced until Thursday, will give the Suns one of the Bulls' second-round picks (No. 31), a future first-rounder and an undisclosed sum of cash in return for the pick.
> ...


Holy ****.

Jackson AND Iggy?
Deng AND Iggy?


Or perhaps all the talk about Gordon was because we'd be getting Gordon AND Iggy (as a defensive wing player).


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

This is also GREAT NEWS:



> The Bulls also included minimum protections on their future first. The pick is protected in the top three in 2005 and as the top pick in 2006.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

HELL YES!

Go Paxson!


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Nice move by Paxson. I guess this either means goodbye to jamal or hello to paul.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

PAXSON FOR 3!!!!!


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I think this means bye bye to Crawford though. If Pax is keeping the picks then he's taking two wings.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This was an incredibly short-sighted deal by the Bulls. That future first is only Top 3 protected in 2005, Top 1 protected in 2006, and no protection afterward. That could be a very good pick next year.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Awesome deal!!!!

Great move Johnny Boy.   :djparty:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

my 2nd post and I still can't believe it. If Iggy drops I will go crazy cause Gordon and Iggy. Anybody else think we acquired extra ammo to go after PP...

#3/#7/Chandler/E-Rob for Pierce/#25


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> This was an incredibly short-sighted deal by the Bulls. That future first is only Top 3 protected in 2005, Top 1 protected in 2006, and no protection afterward. That could be a very good pick next year.


next year we keep our pick if it is 1,2, or 3...

You'd better hope that we're not the 7th worse team next year with 2 more added players plus free agents... I think this was an excellant move...


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Hello Jackson.

Crawford is now gone.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Incredible! Deng & Iggy?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Holy Cow!!! Pax came through!!!!! Deng and iggy?? I sure as the hell hope so!!! 

Way to go Pax!!!


:greatjob:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good job Pax!

Now just sit tight and take Deng at 3 and Jackson or Iggy at 7.

Don't get cute and trade away too much. Since the Wiz just traded their pick away to Dallas, who very well might go big, I think it's possible Iggy falls to 7.

Oh, and don't use this as an excuse to let Jamal walk... doing so will mean we're giving up a higher pick than we should next year.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Idunno if i'd consider it short-sighted. Next years draft isn't as strong as this years. And if you have a player you really want, you have to go for it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What if it is gordon and iggy???


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i am listening to Phoenix Suns' Dick Van Drysdale on NBA TV talking on the phone about this. 

They asked him directly about the possibility that they will trade the pick/have traded the pick and DVD skirts the issue saying "it's a possibility we could trade the pick, we've had conversations about doing that".

uh huh. only cause it's not being "announced" until tomorrow.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> This was an incredibly short-sighted deal by the Bulls. That future first is only Top 3 protected in 2005, Top 1 protected in 2006, and no protection afterward. That could be a very good pick next year.


I think Paxon is thinking that he won't have a job if the Bulls have a good chance at a top three pick next year...


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Gordon, Jackson is my bet


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Congratulations Bulls Fans!  


Sweet, sweet move. For sure, now it's

Magic - Howard
Bobcats - Okafor
Bulls - Gordon
Clips - Livingston
Mavericks - Podkolzine(if they keep pick)
Hawks - Devin Harris
Bulls - Iguodala/Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Good job Pax!
> 
> Now just sit tight and take Deng at 3 and Jackson or Iggy at 7.
> ...


I agree Mike. Now we need to sign Crawford and add to the team and not take away!! 

I am stoked!!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok but I believe next year is heavy with PG/PF/C. Not a wing-oriented draft at all and it's a 1 player draft with Nemanja. Either way I love it....

Come on Gordon and Iggy come on Gordon and Iggy


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> What if it is gordon and iggy???



Ill kiss you.


Gordon/Hinrich/Crawford is a lethal backcourt

Iggy gives us defense and athleticism at the wing.


Sign Jackson for the MLE, and Ill blow my load............


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I think paxson could even pull a gordon/deng draft at this point.

Gordon at 3. clips take livingston. dallas goes big (biedrins/podkolzine). atlanta takes smith/iggy.

I think iggy just adds to the problem of having a backcourt of gordon/hinrich. same goes for jackson.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

Why not Iggy at 3 and Jackson at 7?

Makes sense to me. 

Pax gets two players he actually likes. 

1: Hinrich
2: Igoudala
3: Jackson 
4: Chandler
5: Curry

or

Perhaps the Bulls do indeed ship the #3 + Tyson + cap for Paul Pierce?

Even though its very unlikely at this point...

1: Hinrich
2: Pierce
3: Jackson/Iggy
4: Swift (MLE)
5: Curry


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Gordon
Iggy
Deng
Jackson




2 of those 4 guys will be Bulls tommorow... don't you feel good :yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Word has it the Bulls will take Luke Jackson at #7. It's still not clear who's going 3, it could be Deng, Gordon or Iguodala still.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like the draft party just got more interesting.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think another trade is coming and I think Pax will move both picks for a player .Maybe PP??


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Ok but I believe next year is heavy with PG/PF/C. Not a wing-oriented draft at all and it's a 1 player draft with Nemanja. Either way I love it....
> 
> Come on Gordon and Iggy come on Gordon and Iggy


Yup.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

#7 and JYD or E-Rob to Indiana for Harrington and their pick anyone?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

For a 2005 top 3 protected Bulls pick, #31 and cash?

I might like it because the Bulls are bound to stink it up again next season.

Hopefully the McGrady deal is really not dead now.

Phoenix could still offer Marion, Johnson and that Bulls pick for TMac which is probably better than anything else.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What time and what channel is the draft on tomorrow?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I'd be pissed if he passes on iggy/deng for jackson. that just doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Either way gotta admire Pax's grapefruits here. He's going for it all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> #7 and JYD or E-Rob to Indiana for Harrington and their pick anyone?


As i was reading this, That thought came to me. Bird wants Jackson. So we trade and get harrington. Gordon and Harrrington! Not bad.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> I'd be pissed if he passes on iggy/deng for jackson. that just doesn't make any sense to me at all.


I would take Iggy at #3 and see how far Deng slides... if he slides to 7 then you take his *** no matter what... because if we pass him at #3 then the clips will take their PG, the Mavs will take their center, and the Hawks probably do take Deng then...


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

OMFG! AMAZING!!

I would like to be removed from the DaBullz Fire Paxon Club... Amazing move... I'll guess Iggy and Jackson... I'm so jacked right now... made my day...


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

BOW DOWN TO JOHN PAXSON!!!!!!! Either this was meant to sweeten the Pierce deal and give the 3rd, AND STILL HAVE THE 7TH or we get Gordon AND Iggy or Jackson!!!!!!!! Yeah baby! Pull it off Pax! GO BULLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Mikedc's point is spot on. Sign JC and turn on the $ spigots if possible. Don't look back or try to worry about cap. GO FOR IT! Make that pick suck or the Sun. 

DaBullz: I do hereby request that my 2 day membership in the fire Paxson club end immediately if the Bull draft Deng & Iggy tomorrow.

Wow! Positive news for the Bull?! I don't know how to act it's been so long.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Harrington.... I'd rather have Deng at the 3... But i guess you do get rid of a bad contract..


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What time and what channel is the draft going to be on??


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

He won't pass on Deng or Iggy if they are still there?

The interesting thing is...

Name 5 of the top 25 players in the NBA

Tracy McGrady = Rockets
Steve Francis = Magic
Paul Pierce = Bulls
Shaq = Mavericks
Nash or Dirk or Toine = Lakers


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Fantastic trade by Pax!!

This is REALLY starting to get exciting! And I think I am coming down with something....:cough cough: Dont think I can work tomorrow...

Could it be????

A Deng and Iggy draft?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I'd take Deng and Jackson, but I have a feeling it's Gordon and Jackson.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh man...

1- Kirk 34, Jamal 14
2- Jamal 20, Gill 20, Iggy/Jackson 8
3- Deng 28, Iggy/Jackson 20
4- Chandler 30, JYD 18
5- Curry 30, Davis 18

I like that. Even without considering free agents or the slim chances that we get anything from ERob or Pippen, we can still field a decent lineup at pretty much every spot. Very good. I could live with Gordon too, but I'm not all that enthusiastic about small backcourts. This potentially gives us a really nice 2 way team (offense and defense)... let's go with that.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> As i was reading this, That thought came to me. Bird wants Jackson. So we trade and get harrington. Gordon and Harrrington! Not bad.


Gordon an Harrington. Another pg and power forward. Just like old times.

Guys, we had better pick Iguodala. If we have two picks, we need a defensive oriented wing and a scoring oriented wing with our picks. Iguodala is the only guy who is the defensive wing. We have to take him at #3. At 7, I think we may have a shot at both Gordon or Deng.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I bet Gordon gets picked #3. Watch and see, now that we have the #7 pick. All is good. 

Now Who do we pick at #39, the korean? We will not need a wing player.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> What time and what channel is the draft going to be on??


ESPN 7:00 pm EST.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> Fantastic trade by Pax!!
> 
> This is REALLY starting to get exciting! And I think I am coming down with something....:cough cough: Dont think I can work tomorrow...
> ...


You look sick to me. Don't he guys? I think you will have a 24 hr virus, uncurable! :laugh:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Putting two and two together...

Ty Chandler #3 and Junk Dog for Paul P.

#7 and ERob for Harrington 

?

I wouldn't.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm thinking either...

A. The Pierce deal is done.

B. Pax just got more ammo so he can reel him in.

C. I'm not that excited over Deng and Luke.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Why is this jackass trade night?

First the Wiz give up Deng to get Jamison and his ridiculous contract, now the Suns give up a player who could help for someone who's bound to be worse. I don't get it?

And when is my man Danny Ainge going to get in on this?


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

HOLY FLERKING SCHNIT!

Unfreaking believeable!

its weird to think that in a positive light for a change.

Gordon
Iggy
Deng

or a trade of 1 of OUR 1st round picks + contract for a solid verteran.

I'm still in shock!!! Tomorrow will definitely be exciting!


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think getting younger is really what the bulls need at this point either, but you have to admit its a good move by paxson whether they keep or trade the picks


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> *The Phoenix Suns have traded the No. 7 pick in Thursday's draft to the Chicago Bulls, ESPN.com Insider has learned. In the process, the Suns may be out of the running for Tracy McGrady.
> 
> The trade, which won't be announced until Thursday, will give the Suns one of the Bulls' second-round picks (No. 31), a future first-rounder and an undisclosed sum of cash in return for the pick.
> ...


FREAKING.

AWESOME.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I have a feeling Jackson ends up in Boston before the night is over...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm with arenas on this one either we're grabbing PP with both picks or we'll hang onto the #7 and grab Iggy or L-Jax. Either way we need Iggy. I'd be happy if its Iggy and Gordon.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Its possible to get both Iggy and Deng in the draft.

1. Okafor, Orlando
2. Howard, Charlotte
3. Iggy, Chicago
4. Gordon, Clippers
5. Biedrens/Pod, Dallas
6. Livingston, Atlanta
7. Deng, Chicago

I don't see any reason why the Clippers, Dallas or Atlanta would draft Deng, so he will fall the to Chicago with the seventh pick.

Its not possible to get Gordon and Iguodala though. Chicago would pick Gordon at #3 so Clippers or Atlanta don't pick him. The Clippers would draft Livingston and then Atlanta would get Iguodala. Leaving the Bulls with Deng again.

You could get either Iggy and Deng or Gordon and Deng, but not Gordon and Iggy.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Congrats*

on pulling a Dumarseque (TM) trade on the Morons Colangelo. Let's see trade a #7 pick for a future #1 that will inevtiably be lower, get no players and walk away with a limp. Nice job Paxson. Maybe the balance of power is coming back to the East because of G.M.'s


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> I'm with arenas on this one either we're grabbing PP with both picks or we'll hang onto the #7 and grab Iggy or L-Jax. Either way we need Iggy. I'd be happy if its Iggy and Gordon.


I would love Iggy and Gordon...

I want Iggy regardless though, he needs to be taken with one of our picks... Iggy and whoever and I'll be happy


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Fire Paxson: 1) DaBullz, 2) GB, 3) futuristxen, 4) Fizer Fanatic, 5) rlucas4257, 6) arenas809, 7) toros_locos, 8) F.Jerzy, 9) FJ Of Rockaway, 10) Chicago N VA, 11) ScottMay, 12) chifaninca, 13) Mikedc, 14) Jim Ian, 15) garnett, 16) krob, 17) FanOfAll8472, 18) rwj333, 19) willieblack, 20) KingsBullsFan1, 21) C.C.C.P., 22) Bulls4Ever, 23) RetroDreams, 24) Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!, 25) The Krakken, 26) CiMa, 27) Matt Lloyd45, 28) texan, 29) jollyoscars, 30) Lusty RaRue, 31) comptons, 32) You! 

oh ye of little faith?....


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

How about Josh Smith with the 7th? He is like Deng but younger, stronger, and more defensive oriented. I would prefer the Pierce trade but if it falls through, I'd hope for Livingston/Gordon and Iggy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well what are you going to say if Phoenix selects at #4 in a stronger draft instead of your team next year?

I'd say there is a good chance that the Suns get a better pick than #7 in a weak draft out of it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> Fire Paxson: 1) DaBullz, 2) GB, 3) futuristxen, 4) Fizer Fanatic, 5) rlucas4257, 6) arenas809, 7) toros_locos, 8) F.Jerzy, 9) FJ Of Rockaway, 10) Chicago N VA, 11) ScottMay, 12) chifaninca, 13) Mikedc, 14) Jim Ian, 15) garnett, 16) krob, 17) FanOfAll8472, 18) rwj333, 19) willieblack, 20) KingsBullsFan1, 21) C.C.C.P., 22) Bulls4Ever, 23) RetroDreams, 24) Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!, 25) The Krakken, 26) CiMa, 27) Matt Lloyd45, 28) texan, 29) jollyoscars, 30) Lusty RaRue, 31) comptons, 32) You!
> 
> oh ye of little faith?....


Let's see who he picks before I take my name off


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Remember guys, Bird really likes Jackson. He said he is similar to Chris Mullin. So either we get PP with the #3 and filler and take #7 for us or we keep #3 for us and deal with Indy for #7 and a nice player.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I believe the Fire Paxson club might lose a few members after tomorrow's draft.

I think its a longshot at best for Pax to take 2 rookies.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Well what are you going to say if Phoenix selects at #4 in a stronger draft instead of your team next year?
> 
> I'd say there is a good chance that the Suns get a better pick than #7 in a weak draft out of it.


1. This draft is not weak

2. There is NOT a good chance the Suns selects at #4 next year


sorry but your team just got fleeced... get over it


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Do you think Pax would bring back Artest for the #7???


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I wonder if Paxon will take a relative sure thing (Deng, Iggy) at three and gamble on greatness (Livingston, Josh Smith) at 7.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

This draft is 7 deep as far as we're concerned!!!!

This makes me high on Gordon now where I wasn't before!!!!


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

If he has a good draft day tommorrow, you can take me OFF the Fire Paxson Fan Club!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. This draft is not weak
> ...


Let's not talk down to other teams' fans...

Regardless of this move, there's still a good chance Phoenix is MUCH better than we are.

And even now they are better than us.


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

Could it be??? has Pax earned a little respect??

Does he actually have the grapes and brains to be a good GM for our beloved bulls??

I can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> Putting two and two together...
> 
> Ty Chandler #3 and Junk Dog for Paul P.
> ...


I would 

Curry
Harrington
Pierce
Crawford
Hinrich 


we quickly become a very ,very good team


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Well what are you going to say if Phoenix selects at #4 in a stronger draft instead of your team next year?
> 
> I'd say there is a good chance that the Suns get a better pick than #7 in a weak draft out of it.


I agree with this, plus the extra cap space makes this trade a no-brainer for the Suns.

This was a risky move by the Bulls. I still think they'll be in the lottery next year and it was a bad trade, but Paxson showed some balls. I give him props for that.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

By the way, the Pacers won't trade Harrington for #7 and E-Rob. Why would we want E-Rob?

Only if we get Pippen's expiring deal would we do it.


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

I want Livingston now that we have the 3rd AND 7th. BUt, David Aldridge from ESPN said earlier today that the Bulls were likely to draft Gordon 3rd. Maybe this has changed with the addition of the 7th pick?


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

I hate to have pessimistic thoughts settle in.. but if somehow Paxson botches this i will be pissed. I don't know how, but if he does.. OMG. This could be the best draft the Bulls have in 20 YEARS since we got Jordan!

plz plz plz plz dont mess it up and plz plz plz let whoever we draft save us! with 2 lottery picks how can we miss a franchise player? Even though this draft isn't as "deep" with great talent like other drafts, one of the guys we pick better damn be good. 

Iggy/Deng/Gordon/Jackson.. I'll be happy with any combo of those 4. plz Pax make me happy


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> I would
> ...


Could be... I suggested basically that in the other thread


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

My dream is that we end up with Gordon and Iggy/Deng. I think Gordon will be ROY next year, and Iggy/Deng would really help our wing problem, though I would be ok with picking Jackson if neither of those two guys drop to the #7 pick. If we got gordon we could also use Hinrich as trade bait to try and get Pierce for a lineup of Craw, Gordon, Pierce at the 1-3 spots. . . would the celts prefer #3/Chandler or Hinrich/Chandler for Pierce. Probably the 3 pick but you never know (or at least I sure don't). I wouldn't give them all three, but it does give us an extra option I guess.

Paxon made a very good move. If he can land Pierce as well we should erect a bronze statue of him to go along side MJ's . . .


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> Fire Paxson: 1) DaBullz, 2) GB, 3) futuristxen, 4) Fizer Fanatic, 5) rlucas4257, 6) arenas809, 7) toros_locos, 8) F.Jerzy, 9) FJ Of Rockaway, 10) Chicago N VA, 11) ScottMay, 12) chifaninca, 13) Mikedc, 14) Jim Ian, 15) garnett, 16) krob, 17) FanOfAll8472, 18) rwj333, 19) willieblack, 20) KingsBullsFan1, 21) C.C.C.P., 22) Bulls4Ever, 23) RetroDreams, 24) Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!, 25) The Krakken, 26) CiMa, 27) Matt Lloyd45, 28) texan, 29) jollyoscars, 30) Lusty RaRue, 31) comptons, 32) You!
> 
> oh ye of little faith?....


AWESOME POST!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. This draft is not weak
> ...


The Suns draft record speaks for itself and is 2nd to none.

I would be worried if I was a Bulls fans and the Suns were "selling" me a pick for a future pick.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I go have dinner, come back, and vola, almost 100 posts on this trade that happened while I was gone!
Did you guys talk about who Pax has in mind for the pick yet?


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm not too high on Harrington for some reason. It just doesnt feel right. If it was for Artest, I'd do the #7, E-Rob/Pip for Artest and pick Livingston 3rd.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

The only thing that scares me about this trade is the last time the bulls had two lottery picks...

Crawford and Fizer, anybody?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> The Suns draft record speaks for itself and is 2nd to none.
> ...


you've never said one negative thing about the Phoenix Suns, never a critizism.. that's why I take whatever you say with a BIG rolling of the eyes


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> The only thing that scares me about this trade is the last time the bulls had two lottery picks...
> 
> Crawford and Fizer, anybody?


Tyson and Eddy.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> you've never said one negative thing about the Phoenix Suns, never a critizism.. that's why I take whatever you say with a BIG rolling of the eyes


I'm going to look at this from both sides and I kind of agree with Amare and what he's saying..

First time for everything.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

If the 3 pick and Chandler isn't enough to get Pierce, how about:

Hinrich/7th pick/Chandler/filler for Pierce, 25? They might go for that, but at the same time it is a lot to give up. If it went down we would have, if we drafted Gordon:

Crawford
Gordon
Pierce
AD
Curry

Probably a playoff team, especially is EC is in as good of shape as he is reported to be in.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

I actually wouldn't mind if the Bulls did the two trades bantered about...

1. #3, ERob & TC for PP (age 27)
2. #7 & JYD or Pip for Harrington (age 24)

Problem with adding two picks is that the Bulls are such a young team already. No team can develop so many young players simultaneously. Adding another 19 yr old or 20 yr old into the mix with how the Bulls are currently put together is just tilting the team further in the wrong direction.

Adding two young players like Pierce and Harrington who are coming into their prime better balances the roster age wise, since the Bulls will still have youngins in Curry, Crawford, & Hinrich.

With Haringtoon at the 3 or 4, Pierce at the 2 or 3, and Craw at the 1 or 2, the Bulls could have a very interesting roster

5. Curry, Davis
4. Harrington, Davis, Austin
3. Pierce, Harrington, TSmith or 39th pick
2. Crawford, Pierce
1. Hinrich, Crawford

I'd prefer this roster to one filled with more rookies who haven't yet proven that they can compete at the NBA level no matter how good their college resumes are.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> sorry but your team just got fleeced... get over it


excrement.

this deal is perfect for what the Suns have in mind, which is to have about $15-16 million in cap space come July 1. plus, should they indeed wind up with our pick next year, they'll have ample ammunition to move up to #1 next year for Andriuskevicius.

the deal is exactly what Phoenix had in mind, especially with us throwing cash into the deal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

A top ten lottery pick without giving up a proven player like Elton Brand, something Krause had to do. A-MAZING Pax, AMAZING.

Now we can trade our guys for a proven player like Paul Pierce. I have a feeling our #3 is gone and we just want a lottery pick so we're keeping #7.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

For those people hoping we grab 2 rookies in the lottery i think they will be disappointed. I dont know much, but i do know Pax has talked about adding Vets to this team. 

If Luke Jackson is there, the bulls will draft him and move him to Indy...I would perfer Artest, i doubt thats happeneing.


----------



## chefboyarg (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> The only thing that scares me about this trade is the last time the bulls had two lottery picks...
> 
> Crawford and Fizer, anybody?


i figured sooner or later a bulls pessimist comes out with something like this  
if we keep the picks, i hope we come away with iggz


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

any1 think that by takin out TC and adding the #7 along with the #3 AD and/or JYD and/or EROB could land PP?maybe we could have our cake and eat it to.

how about 3,7,jyd,erob for pp


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

everything can change in the blink of an eye

Users Browsing Forum: (Bullwhip, Maestro, Chops, comptons, ztect, LoyalBull, Fizer Fanatic, Pure Scorer, AnaMayShun, thunderspirit, Vintage, krob, bUlls2322, Mikedc, 7thwatch, jwillbulls8, TripleDouble, Electric Slim, Conley2385, Spyfy, NDAVE01, DaBullz4Sho, BullDurf, BSchmaranz, bruno34115, Cochise, agoo101284, Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!, Coyat, jwill22bulls, BabyBlueSlugga7, ArtestFan, sp00k, Yao Mania, lou4gehrig, Sith, VincentVega, bulls, Lets_Play_2, WookiesOnRitalin, remlover, Shinky, Edajevol, Odomiles, KingsBullsFan1, Sellers Dwellers, Nocturne82, Nutsforbulls, Reciprocity Failure, spongyfungy)


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen, John Paxson OWNS tomorrow's draft. He will totally dictate the entire thing.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> Ladies and Gentlemen, John Paxson OWNS tomorrow's draft. He will totally dictate the entire thing.


I wouldn't say he owns anything, he's not sitting at 1 and 2 here.

I don't know, I just feel it's too early to start celebrating.

In 24 hours both those picks could be headed to Boston, in 2 years we could be calling the picks busts.

Let's see what happens tomorrow.

No doubt about it though, Pax made a good move tonight.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

One thing has not been mentioned -- TMac.

Could Pax be assembling parts to make a run at McGrady?


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> Ladies and Gentlemen, John Paxson OWNS tomorrow's draft. He will totally dictate the entire thing.


I cannot agree more.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ok this pretty much writes everything in stone imo. 7 plus filler for Harrington. Why? Paxson knows that Harrington is a 4 and not a 3 so Paxson has just found his replacement for Tyson Chandler at the 4 so the Pierce trade can go through. Crawford will be resigned and either traded or kept as our shooting guard.

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Jamal Crawford
SF-Paul Pierce
PF-Al Jefferson
C- Eddy Curry

Now go try to say with a straight face that team can't be a top team in the East. If Paxson can pull this off well kudos to him and maybe he is the right guy for the gm spot.

If we keep the pick I hope we get Dwight Howard and then either Deng/Gordon/Iggy/Jackson whichever is left for us.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> One thing has not been mentioned -- TMac.
> 
> Could Pax be assembling parts to make a run at McGrady?


Interesting, but the only way you make a move for T-Mac is getting him to extend his contract.

Would he do that for the Bulls?

Probably not.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> One thing has not been mentioned -- TMac.
> 
> Could Pax be assembling parts to make a run at McGrady?


Doubtful.. Magic want to trade after draft and I doubt we have anyone Orlando is interested in other than Hinrich, Curry, Chandler


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Ok this pretty much writes everything in stone imo.


Considering that nothing has happened yet and this is the craziest offseason I can remember in a long time, I don't think anything is written in stone.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> Homerism..
> 
> ...


It's called enthusiasm. It's what being a fan is about.


----------



## bullsinjection (May 15, 2003)

A good friend in Boston heard on the radio that it is Curry and the #3 for Pierce.

I definitely feel it is the #7 and Pippen for Harrington.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

If the deal becomes 3/7/TC/JYD for PP. i think Ainge will add some draft picks to us..maybe the 15th and 25th? 

LIke arenas has said let's not celebrate just yet. 

There are so many unanswered questions and possiblities that anything can happen.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Curry and the #3 for PP?

Whoa now.....ang on a minute govna......

I dont like that. It doesn't make me warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> Mikedc's point is spot on. Sign JC and turn on the $ spigots if possible. Don't look back or try to worry about cap. GO FOR IT! Make that pick suck or the Sun.
> 
> DaBullz: I do hereby request that my 2 day membership in the fire Paxson club end immediately if the Bull draft Deng & Iggy tomorrow.
> ...


Remember, it's Chad Ford who's reporting this. I PRAY it's true, and if it is, I'll have to see who the Bulls draft before I consider removing the Fire Paxson club from my signature altogether.

I'm still unhappy how he treated Blount and how he brought in all those NBDLers. 

I'm still NOT a Skiles fan, at all.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsinjection</b>!
> A good friend in Boston heard on the radio that it is Curry and the #3 for Pierce.
> 
> I definitely feel it is the #7 and Pippen for Harrington.


WOW! Paxson is going to be smart enough to keep Chandler and not Curry?

Add me to the Paxson fan club, and the fire Ainge club, if so.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> everything can change in the blink of an eye
> 
> Users Browsing Forum: (Bullwhip, Maestro, Chops, comptons, ztect, LoyalBull, Fizer Fanatic, Pure Scorer, AnaMayShun, thunderspirit, Vintage, krob, bUlls2322, Mikedc, 7thwatch, jwillbulls8, TripleDouble, Electric Slim, Conley2385, Spyfy, NDAVE01, DaBullz4Sho, BullDurf, BSchmaranz, bruno34115, Cochise, agoo101284, Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!, Coyat, jwill22bulls, BabyBlueSlugga7, ArtestFan, sp00k, Yao Mania, lou4gehrig, Sith, VincentVega, bulls, Lets_Play_2, WookiesOnRitalin, remlover, Shinky, Edajevol, Odomiles, KingsBullsFan1, Sellers Dwellers, Nocturne82, Nutsforbulls, Reciprocity Failure, spongyfungy)


dang I got caught in the Bulls form!


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

That might work out well for the Bulls. Honestly, I think Chandler is more promising that Curry. I have thought that all along. If it were:

Hinrich
Crawford
Pierce
Chandler
A Free Agent/Draftee

I'd still think it's a good lineup but I'd DEFINITELY rather have:

Hinrich
Crawford
Pierce
Harrington
Curry


----------



## bullsinjection (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW! Paxson is going to be smart enough to keep Chandler and not Curry?
> ...


The on ly problem is that you have

Hinrich
Pierce
Harrington
Chandler
?????

Where do you get low post scoring?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Who we gonna start, Ha-Seung Jin??


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsinjection</b>!
> 
> 
> The on ly problem is that you have
> ...


Al Harrington is a power forward, not a small forward, trust me. He is a low post scorer.

Hinrich
Pierce
Eric Williams (for example)
Harrington
Chandler

Just sign a role player at small forward. It's not like you need a lottery pick at every position. That is a great defensive team and they would go places.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (HINrichPolice, Bullwhip, Maestro, johnston797, Chops, comptons, Dan Rosenbaum*, F.Jerzy, Fizer Fanatic, thunderspirit, t-kou, HAWK23*, Kramer, krob, Krazy!!!, Agent911, Mikedc, The Krakken*, 7thwatch, davidR, life_after_23, Future*, REwT*, TripleDouble, Electric Slim, Darius Miles Davis*, JAF311, RoddneyThaRippa*, LIBlue, RoRo, Conley2385, DaBullz4Sho, BigAmare, So Cal Blazer Fan, Philomath, realbullsfaninLA, badfish, BullDurf, arenas809*, ***Finch***, BSchmaranz, Cochise, RunTMC, bullsinjection, burnet, Nevus, Scinos, Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!, ulanshad, Coyat, jwill22bulls, Bulls96*, FanOfAll8472, wadecaroneddie, ArtestFan, sp00k, nwasquad*, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, spongyfungy, Lusty RaRue*, Sith, Chicago N VA, CiMa, mizenkay*, bulls, WookiesOnRitalin, remlover, Shinky, MongolianDeathCloud*, Wait Til Next Year*, SuperNova*, chefboyarg*, Qwst25, KingsBullsFan1, LB26matrixns, Sellers Dwellers, Reciprocity Failure, Stormwatch, dnana86*, dougiefresh, DaBullz)


----------



## bullsinjection (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Al Harrington is a power forward, not a small forward, trust me. He is a low post scorer.
> ...


Are Harrington and Chandler big enough to play together? They are definitely aggressive enough.

Is there anyone out there that the Bulls could trade Fizer's exception for at SF?


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

3 possibilities

1. Gordon and Jackson will be drafted. I love it.
2. 3/Tyson/Filler for Pierce; Jackson is drafted. I love it.

Less likely:
3. 3/7/Tyson/Filler for Pierce. I HATE IT (giving up too much).

Pax wants guys who will contribute NEXT year. Pierce can obviously do it. Jackson and Gordon can do it. Don't hold your breath for Deng/Iggy!!!


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

It would have to be a Free Agent Center or Ha-Seung Jin.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

It will be Chandler not Curry of course, that's a given IMO. If that deal happens at all.

Nice work Mr. Paxson.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Artest,
I know Harrington is a good defender of SF's, but how is is defense on true low-post players like Duncan, Brand and Randolph?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm going to look at this from both sides and I kind of agree with Amare and what he's saying..
> ...


If we (Suns) get Marvin Williams or Chris Paul next year despite being in the playoffs I will jump out of the house and do cartwheels on the street.

You can be sure of that...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ESPN reporting Francis for TMac deal is going to get done in the next few days.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

:wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana:

Way to go Pax!!

I wanted Luke Jackson but it didn't appear it would happen since they only had the 3rd pick. 

Not only do we get the 7th and a chance at Jackson but we still keep the 3! 

That's awesome. 

Deng and Jackson? or maybe Iggy and Jackson?

either way I love it.

Maybe that fire Paxson club will lose a few members



...for now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW! Paxson is going to be smart enough to keep Chandler and not Curry?
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :grinning:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Who we gonna start, Ha-Seung Jin??


:laugh: I love you guys.:grinning:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> It will be Chandler not Curry of course, that's a given IMO. If that deal happens at all.
> 
> Nice work Mr. Paxson.


Boy, that's not clear to me at all. I could see Pax pulling the trigger with either of them in the deal.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> ESPN reporting Francis for TMac deal is going to get done in the next few days.


Is this recent? Don't get me excited again for nothing....


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm not really sold on Jackson b/c I dont know much about him. I'd much rather have Iggy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this recent? Don't get me excited again for nothing....


On ESPN TV just now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> If we (Suns) get Marvin Williams or Chris Paul next year despite being in the playoffs I will jump out of the house and do cartwheels on the street.
> ...


Chris Paul won't fall below #3 in next years draft. So if he comes out, you have no shot.


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have the solution! If we indeed do trade 3/Curry/Filler for Pierce, we simply use the 7th pick on Pavel Podkolzine. It might work!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Boy, that's not clear to me at all. I could see Pax pulling the trigger with either of them in the deal.


maybe, I just see the Bulls holding on a little tighter to Curry than Chandler. Even though Chandler has shown great effort being at the Berto and working out as much as he has.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I can honestly see a Harrington for #7 + filler deal that MikeDC brought up earlier. Bird loves Jackson and Harrington to Bulls rumors have been going on for quite a while. If not though, I think it's Gordon at #3 and Iggy at #7.

Users Browsing Forum: (HINrichPolice, Maestro, Chops, comptons, rlucas4257, RetroDreams, F.Jerzy, thunderspirit, t-kou, Kramer, krob, Krazy!!!, Agent911, PatBateman, DaBullz, Eagles in 2003, life_after_23, TripleDouble, Electric Slim, JAF311, MoJo8888, rawse, Conley2385, Spyfy, DaBullz4Sho, Philomath, realbullsfaninLA, badfish, BullDurf, BSchmaranz, Cochise, giusd, RunTMC, bullsinjection, burnet, agoo101284, Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!, jwill22bulls, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, synthdogg, ArtestFan, sp00k, Yao Mania, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, spongyfungy, Sith, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, CiMa, bulls, Infamous 210, Lets_Play_2, WookiesOnRitalin, remlover, iluvsports19, Shinky, Qwst25, KingsBullsFan1, LB26matrixns, Sellers Dwellers, dougiefresh, FanOfAll8472)

Holy crap.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

At this point, Paxson better NOT trade either pick or Chandler or Curry.

Roll the dice. One of the two picks comes up a big winner and we could be tough for a LONG LONG time.


----------



## bullsinjection (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> I can honestly see a Harrington for #7 + filler deal that MikeDC brought up earlier. Bird loves Jackson and Harrington to Bulls rumors have been going on for quite a while. If not though, I think it's Gordon at #3 and Iggy at #7.
> 
> 
> Holy crap.


I agree. I think the only reason Pax got the #7 was to go and get Harrington. As long as Jackson falls to that pick.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I think it is iggy at SF at 3 and synder at 7 for SG. That would be one of the best defensive teams in the NBA in a couple of years.

davdi


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

he might just be able to get Igoudala AND Deng

Okafor
Howard
Deng
Gordon
Pavel, yes Pavel is going to Dallas
Livingston
Igoudala

If that happens, Dabullz, take me off the fire Pax list


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> he might just be able to get Igoudala AND Deng
> 
> Okafor
> ...


Chill dude, Pax hasn't dealt both picks for Dale Davis yet ;-)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Chill dude, Pax hasn't dealt both picks for Dale Davis yet ;-)


or wasted the pick on Luke Jackson, which would be the biggest reach of a number 7 pick in history. That would put me back on the fire Pax bandwagon. But with pavel cracking the top 7, there is going to be a top level player available to us.


----------



## bullsinjection (May 15, 2003)

Is Deng > Harrington?

Is Iggy > Pierce?

I'd give up Curry for two guys who have been deep in the playoffs in their careers and still have 5 or more years before they are 30.

Plus both guys will play hard and D up for Skiles.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

This is a Great Trade for the Bulls if they Trade Jackson for Harrington is great if they keep Jackson is great too

Maybe the Bulls can make the playoff next yr


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> he might just be able to get Igoudala AND Deng
> 
> Okafor
> ...


A 1-2-3 four man rotation of Hinrich, Jamal, Iggy and Deng would be pretty versitile and pretty darn good. 

Iggy could play the physical 2s Jamal can't guard.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

there are so many people in this forum right now.... like 40. This is INSANE.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> 
> 
> A 1-2-3 four man rotation of Hinrich, Jamal, Iggy and Deng would be pretty versitile and pretty darn good.
> ...


I like that rotation!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Phoenix has also apparently stopped talking with Orlando about T-Mac.

KVBL Phoenix >>>>>>>>> RL Phoenix.

I seriously don't know what they're thinking up in the FO. We already have 15 million~ in cap space after dumping White. The Bulls actually look like they're going to have a solid team, and we're going to get the 2005 pick which is at best going to be late lottery - and next years draft is shaping up to be beyond pathetic outside of a few top prospects. All the while, we had the worst bench in the history of the NBA, and at #7 could have drafted someone who was ready to step in off the bench.


----------



## bullsinjection (May 15, 2003)

Chandler and the #7 for Harrington????


DA just reported it. NOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

*Aldridge: Chandler + Jackson for Harrington*

What?

Why in the hell would we do that?


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

I haven't read this thread yet, but I just heard about the 7 and Chandler for Harrington.

All I have to say is...

NOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOoOOoOooOooOOOOOOo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsinjection</b>!
> Chandler and the #7 for Harrington????
> 
> 
> DA just reported it. NOOOOOOOOOOOO.


The Fire Paxson club is going to GROW, not shrink, if this deal gets done.


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

whoa!! i just heard that too
no pax dont mess this up!!!


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't see any way we keep both picks - it's the exact opposite of everything Pax has ever said about this offseason. 

Aldridge just said Tyson and 7 for Harrington is very possible "if they (we) get the 7," btw... (Edit - just saw it reported by everyone else lol...)

If so, our low post scoring won't be Ha-Seung Jin, it'll be Chimezie Kudu with the #39... 

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=rovell/040623


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsinjection</b>!
> Chandler and the #7 for Harrington????
> 
> 
> DA just reported it. NOOOOOOOOOOOO.


THIS WOULD BE HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Aldridge reported he heard it from TWO sources.

And the Suns deal for #7 is not a sure thing. He said, "IF" the bulls get the 7th pick, they'll deal Chandler and #7 to Indy so Indy can take Jackson.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

I almost hurled at the TV. I wanted to strangle Aldridge and I WILL strangle Paxson if he even took a phone call from Bird!


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsinjection</b>!
> Chandler and the #7 for Harrington????
> 
> 
> DA just reported it. NOOOOOOOOOOOO.




man what a bring down!!! 
hope its not true!!!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsinjection</b>!
> Chandler and the #7 for Harrington????
> 
> 
> DA just reported it. NOOOOOOOOOOOO.


:banana: :bbanana:


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiGuy_82</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... EVERYONE on this board HATES the idea of trading Tyson and 7 for Harrington. 

Can Pax REALLY be that freaking stupid???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> Can Pax REALLY be that freaking stupid???


No comment.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Exactly what kind of a boneheaded move would this be! I think somebody said it a few days ago...what are we responsible for supplying the talent to Indiana now?

You've got to be kidding me. Harrington isn't even worth the 7 IMO much less throw in Chandler!

Hey, lets make Indiana the best team in the East! Sheesh. No way. Paxson CANNOT be that stupid. Lets have faith. Aldridge has been wrong (usually is wrong) before. Anyone else think Aldridge and Ford must colaborate on their material?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

if it is chandler + #7 for harrington, paxson just pulled one of the worst trades of the last 10-15 years


----------



## bullsinjection (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> OK... EVERYONE on this board HATES the idea of trading Tyson and 7 for Harrington.
> 
> Can Pax REALLY be that freaking stupid???


Could the Bulls score against Jermaine O'Neal and Chandler?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Talk about your roller coaster. Up to the highest high and dashed to the ground with the greatest of speed.


Users Browsing Forum: (HINrichPolice, truebluefan*, johnston797, Chops, comptons, rlucas4257, RetroDreams, Mongolmike, Pure Scorer, t-kou, Kramer, PatBateman, Big_CKansas, Mikedc, The Krakken*, REwT*, TripleDouble, Darius Miles Davis*, ChiBulls2315*, JAF311, Dakota, LoaKhoet, RoseCity, BigAmare, Arclite, shazha, shlomo, Philomath, realbullsfaninLA, badfish, BullDurf, arenas809*, BSchmaranz, Kismet*, Cochise, genex*, giusd, jnrjr79, ACE*, bullsinjection, Aesop, jwill22bulls, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, sp00k, osman, lou4gehrig, Carter182, Lusty RaRue*, Sith, VincentVega, elias03, Infamous 210, Lets_Play_2, WookiesOnRitalin, remlover, No Excuses; No Vision*, iluvsports19, RugbyBull, << SkipToMyLou >>, Wait Til Next Year*, KingsBullsFan1, LB26matrixns, The Big Three, ChiGuy_82, Nutsforbulls, Reciprocity Failure, dnana86*, DaBullz)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> No comment.


lol. 

oh my god. 

i may have "oh ye of little faithed" a little prematurely. 

is Pax :krazy: ?

trying to remain calm and hope Aldridge is F.O.S.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

ESPN is saying they don't know if the deal with Phoenix went down or not.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

If DaBullz was right  can you imagine the reception Al Harrington will get at pre-game introductions? Dude might need his posse close by for security purposes.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

When I start thinking the bulls made a good move they might Trade Chandler and 7 for Al :no:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsinjection</b>!
> 
> 
> Could the Bulls score against Jermaine O'Neal and Chandler?


The bigger question is...does Reinsdorf have any sort of stock we don't know about in the Pacers?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Aldridge reported he heard it from TWO sources.
> 
> And the Suns deal for #7 is not a sure thing. He said, "IF" the bulls get the 7th pick, they'll deal Chandler and #7 to Indy so Indy can take Jackson.


The funny thing is that Aldridge reported earlier that the Suns were trying to acquire the #3 pick.

Aldridge is a jackass, honestly. Sometimes I think he is just making up stuff he reads on message boards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> If DaBullz was right  can you imagine the reception Al Harrington will get at pre-game introductions? Dude might need his posse close by for security purposes.


Me right? Not possible.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> lol.
> ...


Paxson's sitting at home now in bed with the wife...laptop in his lap and browsing the forum..."honey, these people think I'm a freakin' bonehead!" He then turns to her with a sly smile and says, "I love this game!"


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Talk about your roller coaster. Up to the highest high and dashed to the ground with the greatest of speed.


Give us your prediction quick my friend. The wife is out there attaching the pipe to the cars tailpipe as we speak!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> Give us your prediction quick my friend. The wife is out there attaching the pipe to the cars tailpipe as we speak!


I sort of made my prediction already. Both picks for Dale Davis. Paxson's kind of guy.

I said it half joking, but Chandler+7 for Harrington is only slightly a better deal.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

ESPN is losing credibility in my books.

I am flat out tired of all this "deal is done, deal isn't done" stuff.

:upset:


And all of that stuff is involving Phoenix. What are you doing Steve Kerr? Leaking tons of rumors to your broadcasting buddies?

If a deal is done it will be on suns.com immediately. Time to stop listen to espn.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

As I stand here alone in the forum now I can only conclude 1 of 2 things are happening. A lot of wives are out there attaching hoses to tailpipes for their husbands/boyfriends or Paxson is about to get a lot of visitors/phone calls/etc.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Chandler + #7
for 
Al

Does not match up in $, so this may not be the deal.
I HOPE!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> ESPN is losing credibility in my books.
> 
> I am flat out tired of all this "deal is done, deal isn't done" stuff.
> ...


oh c'mon bigamare I know you can't resist the rumours :yes:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Trading Chandler and #7 for Harrington isn't that bad. It just looks bad right now because everyone thought it was going to be #7 and ERob.

Chicago Bulls
PG - Kirk Hinrich
SG - Jamal Crawford
SF - Andre Iguodala
PF - Al Harrington
C - Eddy Curry

Harrington was one of the best 6th men last year on the Indiana Pacers, so imagine what he could do as a starter for the Chicago Bulls. He averaged 13.3 ppg and 6.4 rpg as a *backup* and he's only 24.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> oh c'mon bigamare I know you can't resist the rumours :yes:


I NEED SLEEP. On the bright side I will be so tired that I will sleep and wake up right before the draft.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Trading Chandler and #7 for Harrington isn't that bad. It just looks bad right now because everyone thought it was going to be #7 and ERob.
> 
> Chicago Bulls
> ...


Look at the Bulls and look at Indy. Which team has the better eye for talent?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPIN DOCTOR</b>!
> Chandler + #7
> for
> Al
> ...


They would just be the principals in Aldridge's fairy tale world. Filler would be forthcoming. And unless that filler is Bender and Jones or something along those lines, I know this deal ain't happening.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

so youd rather have harrington over chandler and deng?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Trading Chandler and #7 for Harrington isn't that bad. It just looks bad right now because everyone thought it was going to be #7 and ERob.
> 
> Chicago Bulls
> ...


Skip, it's not bad - it's HORRIBLE.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Look at the Bulls and look at Indy. Which team has the better eye for talent?


Actually, we both have a good eye for talent. We've built a very good Indiana team in cooperation with their management.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, we both have a good eye for talent. We've built a very good Indiana team in cooperation with their management.


NE;NV
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Nice Play!


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> ESPN is saying they don't know if the deal with Phoenix went down or not.


ESPN said a Suns source says this trade DID happen.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Paxson: We felt incredibly blessed to still see Jackson Vroman available at #3. We feel in a few years he could be the next Paul Shirley and we all know how important he was to our success last season.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

ESPN reported the Suns trade as "fact" finally - from a Suns source to Chad Ford. First time I saw it on TV with any certainty. Of course Chad Ford had it an hour ago, so I don't know what the hold up was. Anyway...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> Paxson: We felt incredibly blessed to still see Jackson Vroman available at #3. We feel in a few years he could be the next Paul Shirley and we all know how important he was to our success last season.



bwahahahahahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Let's look at facts:

- Pax gave up next year's first rounder
- Pax is on record saying that he wants impact players
- Pax wants to make the playoffs

All of this points to the Bulls <b>NOT</b> keeping both picks. Pax has the Harrington deal set and very likely the Pierce deal as well. What purpose would Harrington serve on a team with Tyson, Eddy, JYD, and AD?


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

There is no possible way Pax could be so stupid.
We wouldn't just be trading #7 and Chandler for Harrington, we would have essentially traded also, our 2nd rounder, a future first, cash, and ELTON BRAND for... Al Harrington?
Ridiculous!
Plus, Pax must know that Harrington was to be had for the #10 from his big bro.
DA is out of his dome!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Well...get home...login...14 pages. Can't read all of that...

All I can say is: Either way, we can't go wrong. Trade or keep.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow , Can't a guy from Israel go to sleep without waking and the hole draft changing - Way to go Pax!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> As i was reading this, That thought came to me. Bird wants Jackson. So we trade and get harrington. Gordon and Harrrington! Not bad.


I think we gotta get more - The man taken has to be usless ERob and we gotta get the pick too.maybe fred Jones/Tinsley - how much does Bird want this...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Way to go Paxson! :yes: 

Now things are gonna get REALLY interesting...


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Draft Gordon at 3*

We need playmakers and scorers big time. So it really makes sense to get Gordon at 3. This gives us great flexibility at pg. Especially if we can address our need for a wing player at 7, which we will by getting either Iggy, Deng or Jackson. This would give us a great rotation.

1) Hinrich, Gordon
2) Jamal / Hinrich (a little small)
3) Jackson (or Deng or Iggy)
4) Tyson, AD
5) Eddie/AD


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Last year at this time the 2004 draft was weak and shallow. Next year's draft IMO will be *better* than this year's draft at the top. As a Memphis Grizzlies fan, I can tell you for a fact that it is painful to watch a team select a franchise player that could have been yours.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh haven't been on this board for awhile, but all I can right is good job Pax!

I'm gonna be glued to the tv tomorrow evening thats for sure!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this is a rollercoaster..........first i'm getting excited we get to draft players.......and now i have to read, that we are going to trade a pick and chandler for some dude called al harrington   :upset: :sigh: :heart: :dead: :no:  :sour: 

sign up for the dont trade chandler club


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Holy Shinky!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, What do you say after all these posts except...you're all wrong.


Orlando takes Okafor
Charlotte takes Livingston
Bulls trade the # 3 to Atlanta for 6 and 17
Atlanta takes Howard
Clippers take Gordon
Dallas takes Beidrins/Pods
Chicago trades 6, Chandler and E-Rob to Boston for Pierce and 25
Boston takes Jackson
Bulls trade #7 (obtained from Phoenix) + Pippen for Harrington+29

Bulls use #17 on Kris Humphries/Monya
Bulls use #29 on Donta SMith
Bulls use #39 on Ales Chan


Bulls end the night with:

Paul Pierce, Al Harrington, Kris Humphries, Donta Smith and Ales Chan

Match Crawford for future trade ( to get back 1st rd pick).
MLE Targets - Swift, Macas, Williams
Vet exception - Some big guy who doesn't belong in the NBA but can hack Curry every day at practice.

Team:

PG - Hinrich, Pargo, Crawford
SG - Crawford, Macas
SF - Pierce, Smith, Humphries, JYD
PF - Harrington, Austin, Humphries, JYD
C - Curry, AD, Chan


or maybe Pax is going to draft 2 of the 4 of Gordon, Iggy/Deng and Jackson. I truly believe if we keep the seven we draft Jackson and only Jackson. I think if we keep the picks, we are drafting Gordon and Jackson.

If it were me: Simple

Iggy and Deng

Hinrich
Iggy
Deng
Chandler
Curry 

With Crawford as the 3rd man in the guard rotation. 

If we take Gordon and Jackson we have essentially taken the same player twice - two "SG" types. Again, no SF...yeah, you could put Jackson there, but why? 

I would be happy with Iggy and Jackson too.

Don't remove my name on the Fire Pax club until it's over. Would I trade Fizer and Crawford for Jermaine O'neal now? Hell yeah. Krause blew that. 


One thing we all have to applaud is that Paxson is being agressive and not sitting back. Risk big, win big. Risk a little, lose or win a little....it's still a little.

Way to bring it pax....now, do you hit the game winner again, or do you choke and doom us for years to come?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Way to bring it pax....no, do you hit the game winner again, or do you choke and *doom us for years to come?*



I love the doom and gloom.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the doom and gloom.:laugh: :laugh:


Yeah Krakken I'll positive ->

If we blow the picks tomorrow we suck for the next ten years!!!! Woo Hoo....

It's just being real - if he does this right, he becomes great. If he blows it, see if Floyd is still available to coach. 

Not doom and gloom, just accepting the gravity of tomorrow night.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah Krakken I'll positive ->
> ...


Can you count the realists here on 1 hand?

You're one of them.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah Krakken I'll positive ->
> ...


Or Cartwright. :laugh:


I think you misunderstand. I AGREE WITH YOU. I just found your choice of words so precisely fitting, that it made me chuckle.

EDIT: And Ironically, I think trading for Pierce, and/or Harrington, is the most effective way to do that.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gah this draft is so exciting!!! Sadly I don't get to watch it.. it's my high school graduation tomorrow :upset: oh well i guess i'll tape it and pray someone doesn't ruin it for me!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sheesh. this board was ROCKIN' last night.

going to take another opportunity to repeat my mantra:

Screw Larry Freakin' Bird.

that said, i hope Pax does the right thing tonight. funny how he went from being deified to vilified in a scant 27 minutes or so...

keep the faith bulls fans. keep the faith.

ideal scenario: trade the #3 in a deal for Pierce and keep #7 for Iggy. 

i am worried about adding two unproven rookies no matter how highly touted and "ready to contribute".

we need a clutch player. NOW.

screw larry bird.


----------

